
Suggestions on determining whether a gaming motherboard supports linux - Shanedora
There are some incredibly powerful motherboards out there by ASUS, MSI, and others but how do I determine which will work well with Linux? Long story short I need a high quality motherboard that at the end of the day there&#x27;s no question in whether it will get the job done. So how can I research this compatibility between a motherboard and Linux? From a processor standpoint it&#x27;s not difficult at all. If I ask the manufacturer directly their response is usually &quot;We have not tested nor support Linux&quot;.
======
navjack27
Specify more clearly and let us, the internet, help you.

